# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  إحْنـآ مَعَ بَعضْ معْقـُوولْ !!.. Mms + Sms

## ليلاس

*السلام عليكم ...*

----------


## ليلاس



----------

هدوء الغرام (04-24-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*تحيآتي ..*

----------

هدوء الغرام (04-24-2011), 

الفراش الفاطمي (12-02-2010)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

رآئع رآئع رآئع 
تسلم آنآملش خيتو ع هـ المجهود 
بـآنتظآر جميل جديدش 
تحيـآتي ..  :bigsmile:

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسسسلمك غنـــــــآتي ..*

*الأجمل إطلآلتك ..]*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسـاء الاحسـآاس*
*وساآئط روووعه* 
*يسلم هالاختيار الجميل*
*ليلاس،،*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاآفيه*
*ماننحرم عطاءكِ*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## ليلاس

*ربي يسسلمك و يعآإفيك ..*

*تسسسلمي ع الطلة الرووعهـ .."*

*حيآإك ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

حلوووين 

سلمت يدينك 


موفقه

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسسلمك غنآإتي ..*

*الأحلى مرورك .."*

*منورة..}*

----------

